# Bobby Lashley vs. Omos - WrestleMania Backlash



## Mr.Z (Sep 30, 2017)

As long as omos didn't get a clean win


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr.Z said:


> As long as omos didn't get a clean win


Omos shouldn't even be going over Lashley at all 💀


----------



## Mr.Z (Sep 30, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Omos shouldn't even be going over Lashley at all 💀


You are right. But unfortunately lashley doesn't get the lesnar or roman treatment


----------

